# Top 5 POI data bases for GPS - Worth checking out.



## trooperd (Jul 4, 2009)

In my experience as a driver, here are my top 5 POI databases
for you to download for your GPS. (Free & paid).



Speed cameras
Speed Traps USA in the United States - Safety GPS POI data directory for Garmin, TomTom, Navman, Destinator and other GPS brands. - GPS POI Data


Low clearances
Low Clearance GPS Data


Truck stops
POIfriend.com: GPS POI Group: Truck Stops


Gas stations
Petrol in the United States - GPS POI Data


Walmart
POIfriend.com: GPS POI Group: Wal-Mart USA



I have all of these installed and they all work really well.

Safe driving.


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

Do you have any links for Canada?


----------

